# Indigo Velvet how to get too Andalusian?



## bundyray (Nov 7, 2009)

G'day all my pair of Black birmingham's have thrown out what I suspect to be an Indigo Velvet I know he's a little young yet but was wondering what colour I should source to breed andalusian ?


----------



## Keith C. (Jan 25, 2005)

I breed black to indigo to produce andalusians.
Keith


----------



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

bundyray said:


> G'day all my pair of Black birmingham's have thrown out what I suspect to be an Indigo Velvet I know he's a little young yet but was wondering what colour I should source to breed andalusian ?


*Hi BUNDYRAY, As I see it this youngster is not an Velvet Indigo but it is a RECESSIVE RED. The reason that I feel its a recessive red look at the tail I see red feathers and there a few white , a Velvet Indigo would show a blueish tail much like you would get with any Indigo, also look at the beak it is light in color Indigos have dark beaks. The cock bird in this mating is carring RR.* GEORGE


----------



## bundyray (Nov 7, 2009)

Ah I think your right George but I can live in hope  I'm guessing he's a male and I know were to obtain some yellows will keep searching for my Andalusian's


----------



## jbangelfish (Mar 22, 2008)

*Need indigo for andalusion*

You won't get indigo from two blacks. It does look to be recessive red as George said. A lot of blacks carry recessive red but they can't carry indigo. Have to have indigo and breed to spread to produce andalusion.

Bill


----------

